# Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut



## BeatleB84 (6. September 2010)

*Grüßt euch Boardies, Bastelfreunde und die, die es eventuell werden möchten!!!*

 In meiner Pause heut auf Arbeit hab ich mir mal wieder so meine Gedanken gemacht. Da ich diese Woche wiedereinmal an der Elbe angeln gehe und ich nicht so wirklich nen Rutenständer für Fließgewässer habe (RodPod kann man nicht steilgenug einstellen), bin ich mal bissl durch unser Lager gelaufen. Und da kam mir, als ich die Kabelverlegerohre (oder wie auch immer die heißen) stehen sah, die Lösung meines Problems. Im folgenden zeige ich euch meine Materialien und das von mir benötigte Werkzeug. Bitte seit nicht sauer, wenn ich die jeweiligen Fachbegriffe nicht kenn, aber es sollte doch ersichtlich sein, worum es sich handelt:







1. Eine lange Stange oder Erdspeer (in meinem Fall ne Bundeswehr Pi-Stange vom Flohmarkt)

2. Rohrschellen aus Plaste für Kabelverlegerohre

3. 4,5er Schrauben und dazugehörige Muttern (in meinem Fall Vierkantmuttern)

4. Kabelverlegerohr aus Plastik

5. Kreuzschraubendreher

6. Bohrmaschine mit 5er Metallbohrer 






Nun bohrt man Löcher in die Pi-Stange, schraubt die Rahrschellen an, steckt das Rohr rein und Fertig ist der Rutenständer. Am Wasser kann man diesen dann einfach in den Boden stecken oder mit Hilfe eines Gummihammers hineinschlagen.






Wichtig: Stange nach dem Bau anspitzen (Schleifen), damit man sie beim Angeln ordentlich in den Boden bekommt!!!

 Materialkosten: ca. 5 Euro pro Ständer (billiger wirds natürlich, wenn man einige der Materialien schon zu Hause hat)

Planungszeit: 30 Minuten in der Mittagspause

Bauzeit: ca. 20 Minuten

Für mögliche Anregungen oder Vebesserungsvorschläge habe ich natürlich immer ein offenes Ohr. Wie gesagt muss sich das ganze in dieser Woche noch an der Elbe bewähren. Davon gibt es dann selbstverständlich noch Bilder und ein Fazit meinerseits!:m


----------



## heinmama (6. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

Hallo, finde ich interessant Deine Idee, ist auch wirklich für jedermann einfach zu beschaffen das Material. 

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich für Dich, man sollte evtl. das Rohr mit Kleber in den Schellen fixieren um ein Absacken zu verhindern.

Ansonsten top#6#6#6 .

Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## Zusser (6. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

Um zu verhindern, dass sich bei einem kräftigen Biss das Rohr aus den Schellen verabschiedet, könnte man es am unteren Ende noch mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.
Nur für alle Fälle...

Ein grundsätzliches Problem ist bei dieser Art von Rutenhaltern aber das Anschlagen, denn erst muss die Rute nach oben gehoben werden, dann kann erst der Anhieb erfolgen.
Wenn mit einer Selbsthakmontage geangelt wird, spielt das aber natürlich keine Rolle.


----------



## BeatleB84 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

Ideen sind schonmal recht gut!

Aber: Das Rohr kann nicht aus den Schellen springen, da man es nur in diese geschoben und nicht gedrückt bekommt. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Steifheit des Plastes. Das mit dem Klebeband ist ne gute Idee. Das mit dem Anhauen bei nem Biss werd ich diese Woche hoffentlich testen können.


----------



## tozi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

mhh.

da sind drei schrauben mit muttern und 3 schellen, dazu noch ne bohrmaschine warum nicht das rohr gleich mit den schellen verschrauben?
ciao tom


----------



## Gisom (7. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

Sieht gut aus 

Habe das ganze aus Zeltheringen und einem Stück Plastik Rohr + Schrauben gebaut.


mfg

Gisom


----------



## BeatleB84 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*



tozi schrieb:


> mhh.
> 
> da sind drei schrauben mit muttern und 3 schellen, dazu noch ne bohrmaschine warum nicht das rohr gleich mit den schellen verschrauben?
> ciao tom



Ganz einfach: Wenn ich das Rohr direkt an die Stangen schraube, habe ich entweder die Muttern oder die Schraubenköpfe innerhalb des Rohres. Dies könnte dazu führen, das man die Angel zekratzt/ beschädigt. Außerdem ist es recht schwierig, die Schrauben vernünftig in das Rohr zu bekommen. Des weiteren kann es gut möglich sein, dass ich die Stangen mal mit einem Gummihammer in den Boden schlagen muss. Dazu will ich dann nicht auf das Rohr schlagen, sondern auf die Stange an sich. Wäre das Rohr direkt angeschraubt, wäre ein verschieben des Rohres nicht möglich und ich würde in diesem Fall eventuell das Rohr beschädigen!!!


----------



## meeresangler 2 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> *Grüßt euch Boardies, Bastelfreunde und die, die es eventuell werden möchten!!!*
> 
> In meiner Pause heut auf Arbeit hab ich mir mal wieder so meine Gedanken gemacht. Da ich diese Woche wiedereinmal an der Elbe angeln gehe und ich nicht so wirklich nen Rutenständer für Fließgewässer habe (RodPod kann man nicht steilgenug einstellen), bin ich mal bissl durch unser Lager gelaufen. Und da kam mir, als ich die Kabelverlegerohre (oder wie auch immer die heißen) stehen sah, die Lösung meines Problems. Im folgenden zeige ich euch meine Materialien und das von mir benötigte Werkzeug. Bitte seit nicht sauer, wenn ich die jeweiligen Fachbegriffe nicht kenn, aber es sollte doch ersichtlich sein, worum es sich handelt:
> 
> ...



Hallo 
@BeatleB84!
Ich hatte auch mal ne Arbeitspause  und das selbe Problem wie du,nur nicht an der Elbe sondern an der Oder!
Dort gibt es einen guten Wallerbestand :m!
Ich arbeite in einer Metallwerkstatt und nicht in einer Elek.-Bude wie Du!
Mein Ergebniss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199171
Gruss meeresangler 2


----------



## BeatleB84 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*

Geiler Wallerrutenständer. Nur leider hab ich bei uns auf Arbeit nicht so die Möglichkeiten bzw. das Material für solch ein schickes Ding! Wenn der Preis stimmt, würde ich dir aber auf alle Fälle einen abnehmen, wenn du nochmal die Zeit zum basteln findest!!!


----------



## meeresangler 2 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Flussrutenständer selbstgebaut*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Geiler Wallerrutenständer. Nur leider hab ich bei uns auf Arbeit nicht so die Möglichkeiten bzw. das Material für solch ein schickes Ding! Wenn der Preis stimmt, würde ich dir aber auf alle Fälle einen abnehmen, wenn du nochmal die Zeit zum basteln findest!!!



Hallo BeatleB84!
Habe dir mal ne PN geschickt!
Gruss|wavey:


----------

